# LF Ramshorn Snail Colour Variants



## Routhinator (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey folks,

I'm in Maple Ridge, but I can get around the valley via transit well enough. 

I am looking for Ramshorn snail colour variants to boost a new colony's genetic diversity. I currently am looking for any strong red or gold variations, or blue/green.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe try posting in the classified section. freshwater maybe?


----------



## Routhinator (Sep 15, 2019)

onefishtwofish said:


> maybe try posting in the classified section. freshwater maybe?


Oh, I thought the Yellow pages forum was the correct place based on the description:

"The Yellowpages forum Can you provide a service to the members here, or are you looking for a specific product or serivce? Post it here"


----------



## Routhinator (Sep 15, 2019)

Posted over there now. This forum seems redundant or mis-described.


----------

